# Fake VGod?



## Zia (11/2/18)

Hey all!

So, every single VGOD mech mod unboxing I’ve seen, be it the elite or the pro, always came with a carry case. Now, there’s a store near me that’s selling VGODs but the thing is they don’t come in a carrying case, but rather a box. Inside the box the mod is covered in some plastic and encased in a foam of some sort, but no carrying case at all. I suspect it’s a fake, what do you guys say?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/2/18)

I have seen vgod mech clones in China town here in cape town, so u may be right.


----------



## vape street (11/2/18)

sounds like a clone but saying that not all clones are bad have found kindbright clones very well made love my kindbright tugboat clone performs very well a good 
indication of a clone is usually the price


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/2/18)

Yep u are right @vape street , not all clones are bad. I have seen several which perform as good as the original. 
@Zia is it being sold as a original ? is it cheaper than the market price ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zia (11/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yep u are right @vape street , not all clones are bad. I have seen several which perform as good as the original.
> @Zia is it being sold as a original ? is it cheaper than the market price ?


Definitely cheaper than market price, the guy didn’t mention it being a clone though so I’m a little weary...


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/2/18)

The vgod clone i saw was a vgod elite for r300. What is ur preference ? Save money with a clone or pay more but buy original ?


----------



## Muttaqeen (12/2/18)

Defs a clone.... There are some really good clones but its still a clone lol and entirely its better to save up for an authentic than buy a clone and later lose cash when selling it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zia (12/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The vgod clone in saw was a vgod elite for r300. What is ur preference ? Save money with a clone or pay more but buy original ?


I think I’ll just buy the original man. I would buy a clone atomiser, but never a clone mod, batteries or ejuice xD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zia (12/2/18)

Muttaqeen said:


> Defs a clone.... There are some really good clones but its still a clone lol and entirely its better to save up for an authentic than buy a clone and later lose cash when selling it


I was thinking of just getting the authentic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muttaqeen (12/2/18)

Zia said:


> I was thinking of just getting the authentic.


Smart move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/18)

​Clone costs $ 12.28 from FT. Comes in a plain white box. Seems to have pretty good reviews.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/18)

Zia said:


> I was thinking of just getting the authentic.


excellent choice !!!


----------



## vape street (13/2/18)

definately if you can afford original buy authentic but if you do choose to try a clone research and make sure you are getting a good quality clone ..................you only have one face lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

